# Mesa 10.3.0 is commited!



## pkubaj (Oct 17, 2014)

It was committed to _the_ ports tree in r371035. In order to use it you need to put 
	
	



```
WITH_NEW_MESA="YES"
```
 in /etc/make.conf. Note that if you use Sandy Bridge or Ivy Bridge you need recent 10-STABLE or HEAD.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 17, 2014)

I updated without adding anything to make.conf, and got 10.3.0:

```
% glxinfo | grep "Mesa 10"
OpenGL version string: 3.0 Mesa 10.3.0
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 17, 2014)

Wasn't that automatically the case when vt(4) was loaded, or something to that effect?


----------



## pkubaj (Oct 17, 2014)

DutchDaemon said:


> Wasn't that automatically the case when vt(4) was loaded, or something to that effect?


I'm not sure, but vt(4) isn't necessary for TTY with Nvidia GPU's, so it would be strange to check for it. AFAIK the only thing that prevented Mesa from being updated to 9.2+ was the lack of hardware context, which made new Intel GPU's not work.


----------



## Wrathchild (Oct 18, 2014)

Without forgetting that you need to add in /etc/make.conf


```
OPTIONS_SET=GALLIUM
```
 and remove


```
WITH_GALLIUM=YES
```
for correct operation of supported Radeon cards*.*


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 18, 2014)

Why?  All I did was update ports, with no other changes.  And it's still working.


----------



## Wrathchild (Oct 18, 2014)

wblock@ said:


> Why?  All I did was update ports, with no other changes.  And it's still working.



My /etc/make.conf had the following

```
WITH_GALLIUM=YES
```
installation alerted me to this parameter. Indicating that I should add

```
OPTIONS_SET=GALLIUM
```
Furthermore, according to graphics/libGL/bsd.mesalib.mk, the presence of WITH_NEW_MESA install mesa-10.3.0, otherwise, mesa-9.1.7.

I mention that my laptop has a Mobility Radeon HD 5650 card and works fine with mesa-10.3.0.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 18, 2014)

Something else must be setting WITH_NEW_MESA, because I'm not, but my Radeon 5750 is working fine with 10.3.0.

```
# cd /usr/ports/graphics/dri
# make -V WITH_NEW_MESA
1
```


----------



## ColdfireMC (Oct 18, 2014)

I have lost x11/xorg functionality after this update. How I can install x11/xorg again? It's a metaport.


----------



## Crivens (Oct 18, 2014)

For what it's worth: I can report that simply updating the ports and using `portmaster -ad` gave me a working Mesa 10.3.0. My make.conf also only includes the 
	
	



```
WITH_GALLIUM=YES
```
 line. But I also have vt running and follow STABLE pretty close.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 18, 2014)

ColdfireMC said:


> I have lost x11/xorg functionality after this update. How I can install x11/xorg again? It's a metaport.



Please start a new thread.  There were no special steps to this update at all.


----------

